# My mes 140s setup



## There it is (Jun 9, 2019)

So there you have it pics of my setup. Got tired of dragging mes in and out of the house. Now i can smoke in all weather doors opened or closed. My Not mailbox mod is a stainless steel stock pot with a 3 inch hole cut in the top. Used some 3 inch aluminum dryer vent pipe and aluminum dryer flex hose. This came about be cause my AMNPS caught on fire and the paint in the mailbox also caught on fire ruining a pork butt ARRRGG. All venting is also done with 3 inch aluminum dryer pipes and elbows. The pipe that you see going to the left on the upper inside is so the heat and smoke are drawn to the left side like a gen 2.5 instead of going straight up and out. I have an auber ws-1510 ELPM pid controller. Igrill 2 thermometer with ambient probe and 3 meat probes. When i did my wiring mod i was able to wire the mes controller back in on a separate cord i can still use the light and also see temperature even though it's off a few degrees but pretty close as you can see in the pics.  All 3 probes are at a different spot in the smoker and it seems to be averaging around 224 degrees and holds like a champ.  No big temp swings like mes controller. 25-30 degrees. Well thats all for now will hopefully be doing some more post of smokes. And food now that i think i have this tech stuff figured out.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 9, 2019)

Very nice work there . That should be a smokers dream with the controller . Clean and well done .


----------



## There it is (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for your complement


chopsaw said:


> Very nice work there . That should be a smokers dream with the controller . Clean and well done .


----------



## Braz (Jun 10, 2019)

Very nice setup. The weather be damned.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 10, 2019)

Wow, very nice work.  I love your smoke box with the SS pot.


----------



## biteme7951 (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice setup! One mod to consider is installing a thimble or air gap in the wall where the vent pipe exits. Plastic resins have a melt point in the mid 200's. An inch around the pipe from the plastic with sheet metal on both side to seal would be sufficient. I too like your smoker box.

Barry.


----------



## sm0kin (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks good, I considered a similar box but I was concerned there wouldn’t be sufficient airflow to the pellets with the doors closed. Have you run it successfully with the doors closed?


----------



## There it is (Jun 10, 2019)

sm0kin said:


> Looks good, I considered a similar box but I was concerned there wouldn’t be sufficient airflow to the pellets with the doors closed. Have you run it successfully with the doors closed?


yes i have ran it with doors closed. Seems to be enough air flow as it is pretty spacious onthe inside , and by no means air tight.  I found that 3/4"x3/4" angle is sufficient space for my application but i did have to experiment a bit.


----------



## There it is (Jun 10, 2019)

Braz said:


> Very nice setup. The weather be damned.


Yep thats why i did it.  Didn't have much cover from weather before, if it rained and was a bit windy i had to partially cover it now if it rains, just close the doors.


----------



## There it is (Jun 10, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Wow, very nice work.  I love your smoke box with the SS pot.


Thanks for the compliment. Also if i want to cold smoke anything the flex hose can add about 5 feet of distance if i stretch it out.


----------



## There it is (Jun 10, 2019)

biteme7951 said:


> Nice setup! One mod to consider is installing a thimble or air gap in the wall where the vent pipe exits. Plastic resins have a melt point in the mid 200's. An inch around the pipe from the plastic with sheet metal on both side to seal would be sufficient. I too like your smoker box.
> 
> Barry.


So far i haven't had a problem with the pipe getting to hot i did have a concern with that and i put my multimeter with a thermocouple on it and it was somewhere between 190 and 200 degrees. But i will keep an eye on the plastic and if need be will try your advice. Thank you


----------



## tallbm (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi there and welcome!

Nice!  I found a similar type of shed on Amazon Warehouse (open box and some minor scratches) for a steal... even though it was still expensive hahaha, and I did something very similar.  I guess that makes us shed buddies :P


----------



## There it is (Jun 10, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> Nice!  I found a similar type of shed on Amazon Warehouse (open box and some minor scratches) for a steal... even though it was still expensive hahaha, and I did something very similar.  I guess that makes us shed buddies :P Yeah i guess you could say that, lol.  I was gonna go the with the shorter one but i have a stand on mine. Kinda need it to be on a stand, my old abused body has a hard time bending down anymore. Damn dare devil in me when i was younger. Lol


----------



## tallbm (Jun 11, 2019)

Hahha I can understand that :)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2019)

One word:  SWEET!


----------



## There it is (Jun 11, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> One word:  SWEET!


Thank you


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2019)

There it is said:


> Thank you



You're very welcome.

I've been toying with a similar idea for a shed set up.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice setup there, what are the down of that shed?


----------



## There it is (Jun 11, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Nice setup there, what are the down of that shed?


If you are asking what are the down sides of the shed. I haven't really had any yet. Was easy to put together,instructions showed to have two people for some steps but i was able to do it on my own with a little ingenuity.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 12, 2019)

There it is said:


> If you are asking what are the down sides of the shed. I haven't really had any yet. Was easy to put together,instructions showed to have two people for some steps but i was able to do it on my own with a little ingenuity.



Holy smokes, that question didn't come out properly. Love spell check "not".
It meant to read, what size is your shed ?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2019)

That is an excellent set-up!!
As good as any I can remember ever seeing!!
Nice Job!
Now let's get Smoking!
Like.

Bear


----------



## There it is (Jun 12, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Holy smokes, that question didn't come out properly. Love spell check "not".
> It meant to read, what size is your shed ?


It is a suncast BMS5725. I saved big money at Menards. Don't know where in ND. you are but i know there is one in Minot.


----------



## There it is (Jun 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That is an excellent set-up!!
> As good as any I can remember ever seeing!!
> Nice Job!
> Now let's get Smoking!
> ...


Thanks a lot Bear, coming from you means alot to me. And i would once again like to THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE TO THIS GREAT COUNTRY.  Also am getting ready to post tonight's smoking adventure. Pork loin with smoked mac n cheese and smoked broccoli n cheese.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for posting the model # and dimensions.


----------



## There it is (Jun 12, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Thanks for posting the model # and dimensions.


No problem. Your welcome


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 13, 2019)

There it is said:


> It is a suncast BMS5725. I saved big money at Menards. Don't know where in ND. you are but i know there is one in Minot.
> View attachment 397935


Thank you...


----------



## There it is (Jun 13, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Thank you...


You are welcome


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 13, 2019)

That’s a great set up you have there!


----------



## There it is (Jun 13, 2019)

Smoke23 said:


> That’s a great set up you have there!


Thank you


----------



## dr k (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice! If you have too much draft hot smoking with the tall exhaust stack, I've seen flared water heater vent hoods over the mes exhaust hole so it draws air outside the smoker. But then stabilizing the stack may be a mod itself.


----------



## There it is (Jun 14, 2019)

dr k said:


> Nice! If you have too much draft hot smoking with the tall exhaust stack, I've seen flared water heater vent hoods over the mes exhaust hole so it draws air outside the smoker. But then stabilizing the stack may be a mod itself.


Thanks. Haven't noticed to much draft, but i think if i got to much i could close my mes vent a bit or lessen the air gap on my NOT mailbox mod.


----------



## husker3in4 (Mar 3, 2020)

Dude, that is one badass setup! I am afraid to ask how much it all cost, probably well above the cost of the smoker itself.


----------

